# My abomination



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

a·bom·i·na·tion
1. anything abominable; anything greatly disliked or abhorred.
2. intense aversion or loathing; detestation
3. a vile, shameful, or detestable action, condition, habit, etc.

that pretty much sums it up. i gave up on this guy like 5 times. Every time I was about to place him between my tires and the road, I would think WWDTDD (What Would Dave The Dead Do)? Since I have no idea what he would do. I tried other things. I learned a lot from this. I am prolly not going to use him for my main scare crow I have some better ideas. He has grown on me though.

I shall call him Mr. Tickles


































what do you all think? Any suggestions?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooo---I LOOOOOVE Mr. Tickles. Nice work!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

oh yeah I pretty much suck with the camera. Girls like guys with skills, you know like nun chuck skills, bow staff skills, digital camera skills...crap!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

hey thanks, your a fast replier thingy person


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I too like Mr. Tickles. I think he looks great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The internal paintjob gives a nice fiery look from outside when it's lit up. And the face shape is great. High Five for Tickles!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I concur. Mr. Tickles is great. Don't despair, DTD's stuff is a high mark. I even aspire to it. The secret is 50% idea and execution and 50% hummel like greatness (pose and expression). Keep reaching for the stars, but don't dis this guy, cuz he's more than good enough.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

What's not to like?! I thinks hes great. wish i could do that good.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

"a·bom·i·na·tion
1. anything abominable; anything greatly disliked or abhorred.
2. intense aversion or loathing; detestation
3. a vile, shameful, or detestable action, condition, habit, etc."

You can't ask for anything more out of a Halloween prop. He is perfect!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement,

I can see the completed thing in my mind (prop/song whatever I am working on) I get frustrated when it doesn't come out just like I see/hear it. My wife calls me Don Music from Sesame Street.  

I still think the next guy will be better!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Really Really Nice Work!
I Love It!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

hey what resolution should I set the camera for general use? The pics are always hyuuge.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh noooo. Do not run over Mr. Tickles with your truck. He looks like he could come back and mess you up. Seriously.

Like it alot!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ithurt said:


> oh yeah I pretty much suck with the camera. Girls like guys with skills, you know like nun chuck skills, bow staff skills, digital camera skills...crap!


Nice prop...LUCKEEEEE!

Have you taken it off any sweet jumps yet?

I think it looks pretty good. And don't worry about what DTD does. He's completely insane, and you don't want to be like him..TRUST ME!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ithurt said:


> hey what resolution should I set the camera for general use? The pics are always hyuuge.


Try smaller. It's bigger than tiny, but less then huge. I know, I'm no help. I'll go slink away in shame now.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, I really really like that.. I know what you mean though half of my props never come out the way I want them to.. Anywho great job!! Two thumbs up..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr.Tickles is a good name 
he has an evil little smirk on him


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved the name Mr. Tickles excellent name for THAT thing. Dave would love the reference to being insane but then who here isnt. I actually spit my pepsi out when i read that WWDTDD? I mean seriously I need the T-shirt you gotta get me that T-shirt. Go to Cafe Express and design one put it up on here cuz Im sooo getting one.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ithurt said:


> thanks for the encouragement,
> 
> I can see the completed thing in my mind (prop/song whatever I am working on) I get frustrated when it doesn't come out just like I see/hear it. My wife calls me Don Music from Sesame Street.
> 
> I still think the next guy will be better!


Ahh grasshopper...one must be wise in the ways of the prop...do not exert your will on the outcome of the prop...there will come a point in the building of any prop that the prop begins to dictate the outcome...don't try to fight it...let the prop's will take you where it wants to go.

with a name like Mr. Tickles, are you planning extra long, gnarled, twisted fingers? he must tickle with something, right? Great face, and like Revenant said, the glow from the inside is freakin sweet.

"The next guy will be better"....good attitude! just keep building, just keep building..... the only way to get those mad skills is to keep at it.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool prop!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*tickles...*



ithurt said:


> I can see the completed thing in my mind (prop/song whatever I am working on) I get frustrated when it doesn't come out just like I see/hear it. My wife calls me Don Music from Sesame Street.


I know just what you mean...as a musician and haunter, I tend to get very perfectionist, and "good enough" never is when it isn't what you envisioned to begin with.

But I agree with Dave. The prop will speak to you...if it doesn't, either you're not crazy enough, or your just not listening.  I recently finished an 8 and half foot tall scarecrow with a pumpkin head (Ichabod) that started out as a certain concept in my mind, but as I started to build it kept changing, and now, it is a totally static prop, built from scratch (and scraps for the most part) that I am completely proud of, even though it is not what I conceived originally...before consulting with Ichabod about what he wanted to be...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

So I have a question for you, Ithurt....what was it about making this that had you threatening it's life? What don't you like about it, and what do you want to improve? We would be glad to offer up some constructive criticism if that is what you are wanting, or even tips for the next time...give us a clue on what is in your mind with Mr. Tickles.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him too...nice work


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

ithurt, you're too modest. That "abomination" is brilliant. Great job!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr. Tickles looks awesome. If I could create something like that, I would be very proud of him.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Mr. Tickles is an impressive abomination, you should be proud!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome but I wanted to use that name. (crying like little kid)


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

verry nice!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

He's great in my book.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> So I have a question for you, Ithurt....what was it about making this that had you threatening it's life? What don't you like about it, and what do you want to improve? We would be glad to offer up some constructive criticism if that is what you are wanting, or even tips for the next time...give us a clue on what is in your mind with Mr. Tickles.


This was my first paper mache prop (the main circular part) 
at first it was just way to perfectly round, then I carved the face and it just looked like jack skellington. I would abandon him for a week or two then try something else. I guess the main thing was and still is it just doesn't look like a pumpkin. That was kind of important to me for the completed look I was after.

DTD-how do you mount your pvc/hose structures? like the rising spirits? I am working on the body for Mr. Tickles, well not so much a body but bony viney things.

thanks everyone for the kind words

I think my Tongue-in-cheek personality doesn't come through so much with typing


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> That is awesome but I wanted to use that name. (crying like little kid)


you could use Mr. Tickle see the difference? Well it worked for Vanilla Ice


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ithurt said:


> This was my first paper mache prop (the main circular part)
> at first it was just way to perfectly round, then I carved the face and it just looked like jack skellington. I would abandon him for a week or two then try something else. I guess the main thing was and still is it just doesn't look like a pumpkin. That was kind of important to me for the completed look I was after.
> 
> DTD-how do you mount your pvc/hose structures? like the rising spirits? I am working on the body for Mr. Tickles, well not so much a body but bony viney things.
> ...


I find that I will let a prop sit in time out when it isn't "behaving"...come back later and work on it to get the look I want...next time try to build in some pumpkiny ridges to give it the shape you want...break away from the round look. I'm sure you already have this figured out though.

Mounting my rising spirits? you mean like how to make them stand up? i keep an open piece of pvc at the bottom of the piece, and put it over a nice big piece of rebar stuck in the ground.

as for your personality...I got it. very funny...I could hear napoleonin my head as I was reading your posts.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah I did figure this out the instant I was done with the paper mache. 
I think on the next one I am going the Stolloween route. 

I was talking about how you make them stand up. That is how I did my MM tree.

thanks for taking the time to reply. It is the people like you on this board that #1)inspire and #2) give your time, ideas, and critiques freely that allow me to progress in this hobby...er...more like a lifestyle. As I find that it permeates much of my life.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's nice... lots of detail - makes mine look like a 3rd grade schol project.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a great first mache prop! I like the red/orange glow inside when it's lit up. 
Nice work.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr Tickles is great! Especially for a first time mache project, and like DeadSpider said, the glow in it looks awesome, very nice job!! ( we all try to be like Dave, remember the old commercials, wanta be like Mike, well, in the haunters world, it's wanta be like Dave the Dead!!)


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent pumpkin! Creepy as hell, especially when lit!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ithurt said:


> I think on the next one I am going the Stolloween route.


good call! The Stolloween pumpkins are awesome.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

ithurt, Mr Tickles, is awsome. also, i aplaud you for NOT killing him and infact actually finishing him. i have yet to be able to break thru that barrier and tend to stop in dissapointment when i hit a block in the process that just won't go away.


----------

